# 1/2 Yard Common other 1/2 Hybrid. What to do??



## conroyz28 (Mar 23, 2020)

so im pretty sure half my front yard is common bermuda and the other half is hybrid. It drives me nuts. Common grows so much faster and is so much more corse. Is there anything other then re sodding to even it out??


----------



## rotolow (May 13, 2020)

Here's some options:

1. Plug the hybrid into the common, cut it low and the hybrid might out compete the common over the course of a number of years.

2. Full reno, smoke it off and seed with one of the improved cultivars like Arden 15. (Technically not sodding!)

3. Convince yourself it's not a big deal!

I have a really similar situation on my property and I've chosen #3 (for this year!).


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I vote for recommendation 1. It takes time but at least you still have a green yard while the process is working. You could go through all the trouble (and money) to nuke it and reseed but the common will come back, guaranteed. I'm in the process of sprigging some small areas of common. It looks rough right now because I am mowing at less than .3" to stress the common. Once the hybrid takes over, I don't care if there is some common mixed in.


----------



## w0lfe (Mar 19, 2018)

Hate to say it, but I haven't found a way to get rid of it. If you think about it, it can spread just like hybrid plus the ability to seed. I've just accepted it and am going on. I've mowed low and common/u3 still finds a way


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

w0lfe said:


> Hate to say it, but I haven't found a way to get rid of it. If you think about it, it can spread just like hybrid plus the ability to seed. I've just accepted it and am going on. I've mowed low and common/u3 still finds a way


Yep! I have a small patch of common that 419 has spread into and it doesn't look too bad. The only area that looks rough is the area that has nothing but common. I'm gradually sprigging 419 into that area so that it will look better. I know I will never get rid of the common. All I can do is arrange the cards to give the 419 a bit of an advantage.


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

Has anyone ever tried spraying PGR on the common and not on the hybrid?


----------



## lvlikeyv (Jan 26, 2019)

conroyz28 said:


> I'm pretty sure half my front yard is common Bermuda and the other half is hybrid. It drives me nuts. Common grows so much faster and is so much more coarse. Is there anything other then re sodding to even it out??


Can you take a picture maybe showing them side by side? I'm pretty sure I have this same scenario. One leaf blade is small and fine, the other is large and course. I posted a thread asking this question but didn't get much of any response. 
Thread below. Confirmation would be much appreciated. 
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=18302&p=270335#p270335


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

It wasn't easy getting a good sample since it was all currently mowed so low. I basically just ripped out a stolon of each. The common is really angry right now and not doing well at this low HOC. The darker spots in the picture are the 419 and the thinner spots are common. Funny thing is that if I bump my HOC up to 1/2", they actually blend together decently (not perfect but decent). Top sample is 419; the bottom is common. Both are in rebound right now but were under regulation as of a month ago.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

You guys have nothing to complain about... I have pasture quality common bermuda, seeded common bermuda, maybe some Tifway strips along sidewalk?, and a lot of Tiftuf all in the same front yard. Bermuda jungle. None of them mow or react to inputs the same way. Flares up my OCPD bad.


----------



## Hapa512 (Mar 22, 2020)

conroyz28 said:


> so im pretty sure half my front yard is common bermuda and the other half is hybrid. It drives me nuts. Common grows so much faster and is so much more corse. Is there anything other then re sodding to even it out??


I was in the same boat as you, I over seeded the heck out of my back yard with Arden 15. Its slowly starting to take over for the most part. I spread about 20lbs of Arden 15 over 3,000 sqft. I probably overdid it, but I wanted to make sure I had good coverage...lol


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

cglarsen said:


> You guys have nothing to complain about... I have pasture quality common bermuda, seeded common bermuda, maybe some Tifway strips along sidewalk?, and a lot of Tiftuf all in the same front yard. Bermuda jungle. None of them mow or react to inputs the same way. Flares up my OCPD bad.


You're right. I can't complain. I only have a small section of it and other than the seed head season, it looks alright. PGR doesn't control seed heads in it like the 419. I did not get seed heads in my 419 this year. It was ridiculous in the common spots. I feel for you guys who have this all over. Seed heads are tough to mow and look like crap for what seems like a long time. You can get decent results sprigging or plugging in the good stuff. My bad area is half the area it was last year.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

Redtwin said:


> cglarsen said:
> 
> 
> > You guys have nothing to complain about... I have pasture quality common bermuda, seeded common bermuda, maybe some Tifway strips along sidewalk?, and a lot of Tiftuf all in the same front yard. Bermuda jungle. None of them mow or react to inputs the same way. Flares up my OCPD bad.
> ...


How did you spring into common Bermuda? Don't you have to spray it out to give the sprigs a chance to develop before it comes back?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

cglarsen said:


> How did you spring into common Bermuda? Don't you have to spray it out to give the sprigs a chance to develop before it comes back?


I've been mowing it at .3" and it is stressed and thinned out. I end up chopping off the new sprigs eventually but they take. I pull my sprigs from where the 419 is growing into the bricks of my fire pit so they are more than just sprigs. Not quite a plug but more than a sprig.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

cglarsen said:


> You guys have nothing to complain about... I have pasture quality common bermuda, seeded common bermuda, maybe some Tifway strips along sidewalk?, and a lot of Tiftuf all in the same front yard. Bermuda jungle. None of them mow or react to inputs the same way. Flares up my OCPD bad.


I have a green jungle. It looks good, but it's about as mixed as you can get. My dogs caused this years ago, and me not knowing what I was doing led to a million different types of stuff. I just live with it. This year, I have done more stuff to the yard, constantly fert, spreading SOP, humic and all of that stuff. Surprisingly the Zoysia seems to be benefiting the most, spreading like wild fire, I would of thought the bermuda would win. The front is all some sort of hybrid bermuda. The back is a weed free green jungle.

58% 419
12%-20% sta-green bermuda seed
6% celebration
17% common bermuda
30% zoysia.

Don't 2nd guess the math! :lol:


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

rjw0283 said:


> Don't 2nd guess the math! :lol:


That adds up to more than 100%! It must be mixed throughout. 
😂


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

Redtwin said:


> rjw0283 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't 2nd guess the math! :lol:
> ...


Yeah, my numbers were off. It's probably 14% celebration and 11% whatever is in Sta-green bermuda seed. That should be more accurate. :lol:


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

rjw0283 said:


> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> > rjw0283 said:
> ...


I also forgot the 5-8% - Other Ingredients


----------



## HarryZoysia (Aug 27, 2019)

You can spray pgr on all of it and it'll make it all look pretty close to the same. It's better than not spraying it. Most people couldn't tell the difference


----------



## TXG (Mar 2, 2020)

Has anyone actually successfully eradicated common bermuda patches from their hybrid lawns? Currently dealing with the same issue, common crept in from garden beds and being lazy i took too long to address it so I'm screwed with a 2'x2' patch. I'm currently in the Roundup nuke it stage, then I will go into plugging and sprigging the hybrid in. I have heard tilling the dirt for the bad roots helps? I guess they call it the Devils Grass for a reason. :evil: I feel everyones pain.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

TXG said:


> Has anyone actually successfully eradicated common bermuda patches from their hybrid lawns? Currently dealing with the same issue, common crept in from garden beds and being lazy i took too long to address it so I'm screwed with a 2'x2' patch. I'm currently in the Roundup nuke it stage, then I will go into plugging and sprigging the hybrid in. I have heard tilling the dirt for the bad roots helps? I guess they call it the Devils Grass for a reason. :evil: I feel everyones pain.


I am not sure if anyone truly has, there are a ton of threads on here about it. It seems like even after nuking, common acts like a cockroach and comes out crawling a few months or a season later. I am sure a few have beaten it, but I know ALOT from what i've read on here that have been defeated by the common bermuda and put a beating on their hybrid trying to do so.


----------



## conroyz28 (Mar 23, 2020)

Appreciate the replies. I forgot to ad my front yard is about 8k square feet. And its pretty much divided in half. Exactly half my yard is one type and the other half is another. I might just have to live with it but it drives me nuts. It all looks great and healthy. But the different texture and look is what drives me nutz


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

TXG said:


> Has anyone actually successfully eradicated common bermuda patches from their hybrid lawns? Currently dealing with the same issue, common crept in from garden beds and being lazy i took too long to address it so I'm screwed with a 2'x2' patch. I'm currently in the Roundup nuke it stage, then I will go into plugging and sprigging the hybrid in. I have heard tilling the dirt for the bad roots helps? I guess they call it the Devils Grass for a reason. :evil: I feel everyones pain.


That small of an area just dig it out to a depth of 9-12 inches and burn a nice fire in the whole. Backfill clean soil and plant some hybrid sprigs - problem should be solved.


----------



## LoCutt (Jul 29, 2019)

Hybrid bermudas generally like and prefer lower HOC than common. Mow low and often.


----------



## FranksATX (May 7, 2018)

There is a guy on here who knocked a good portion of the common out of his hybrid yard. I cant find the post right now but I think it is in his lawn journal and he did a decent job.


----------

